# Mossberg 500 JIC Just In Case Shotgun



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I know I'm a little late to show.

But I've just heard of the Mossberg 500 JIC Just In Case Shotgun .

It comes in different flavors.

1. the Mariner - which is stainless
2. and the plain black model.

Does anyone have any experience with either of these shotguns?


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont think you would need stainless in dallas texas.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well like a guy on another forum said ...

He paid $299 for his Mossberg 500 & loves it.

$20 more for all the other stuff makes it a good buy for him.

A jake leg made up kit from home depot would cost more than that and not be anywhere near as high quality.

I went to Academy Sport & Outdoor and saw the whole kit yesterday.

I was impressed with everything.

Except I'd add a lot of other emergency stuff to the tube (there's room)

Still don't have the foggiest idea if I'm gonna get one 

All though I'm sure some of the law a bidding citizens of New Orleans would liked to have this after Katrina.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

If it was to serve as marketed (emergency/survival scenarios) and cost didn't matter, the stainless model would be my choice I think. Especially since I live by the coast. I would want the black bag as well as the tube. Bag seems like it would be better to use in lots of situations.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ SMann

You're right the bag is very easy to get to.

It takes 5 minutes to get everything out of the tube.


----------

